# Saitenspiel



## Löwenfrau

Hallo!

"Saitenspiel": is that a music of any string instrument, or can it be of a specific one?

"Und da sie an einem Palaste vorbeikamen, hörten sie drinnen Saitenspiel und Gelächter und den Lärm eines großen Gelages." (Trakl)


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, das kann jedes Saiteninstrument sein.


----------



## Frieder

Streichinstrumente würde ich ausschließen (die haben auch Saiten), ebenso wie Klavier/Cembalo etc.

Saitenspiel klingt für mich nach Laute, Gitarre, Mandoline und dergleichen.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Frieder said:


> Streichinstrumente würde ich ausschließen (die haben auch Saiten), ebenso wie Klavier/Cembalo etc.
> 
> Saitenspiel klingt für mich nach Laute, Gitarre, Mandoline und dergleichen.



I got confused. Isn't "Saiten-" the same as "Streicheninstrumente"?


----------



## Frieder

No, _Saiteninstrument _is any instrument with strings - that includes guitars as well as violins and (in a certain way) also pianos. Anything that produces sound/notes by means of oscillating strings.

But _Saitenspiel _conveys the picture of someone plucking away on an array of strings -> guitar, lute, mandolin, harp...


----------



## Hutschi

I fully agree with Frieder.
It is a question of classification.

Saiteninstrumente - im weiteren Sinn umfassen sie alle Instrumente mit Saiten. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saiteninstrument
Sie sind in diesem weiten Sinn eine Obergruppe für Zupfinstrumente, sowie für Streichinstrumente und andere Instrumente mit Saiten, wie Klavier.

Wenn es nicht um Klassifikation geht, wird Saitenmusik praktisch immer im engeren Sinne für Zupfinstrumente verwendet.
Saitenspiel aber verwendet es im engeren Sinne.  "-> guitar, lute, mandolin, harp..." (Saiteninstrument wird also hier im engeren Sinne als synonym mit Zupfinstrument aufgefasst, was vielleicht musiktheoretisch nicht ganz korrekt ist.)

Streichinstrumente verwenden einen Bogen https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streichinstrument , Saiteninstrumente (im engeren Sinn als Zupfinstrumente) werden gezupft (mit Hand oder einem Plättchen.)


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Saiteninstrumente (im engeren SInn) werden gezupft


Im Falle, dass eine Geige gezupft würde (_pizzicato_), könnte man auch von ''Saitenspiel'' sprechen?


----------



## Kajjo

Auch für mich lässt das Wort "Saitenspiel" als erstes an Harfe oder Laute denken, aber das ist weit überwiegend der Fall, weil der Begriff heutzutage sehr selten verwendet wird und eher aus alter Literatur und Märchen bekannt ist. Da passen Harfe oder Laute einfach perfekt in die Stimmung und die Zeit.

In diesem Sinne stimme ich Frieder und Hutschi schon vollkommen zu. Ich denke aber nicht, dass Saitenspiel formal darauf beschränkt ist und es eine wirklich griffige Definition dafür gibt. Ich stimme aber zu, dass man eher an gezupfte Saiten als an Streichen denkt.

@BM: Tja, wer weiß, wer das überhaupt am Klang unterscheiden könnte, wenn er außen am Palast vorbeiginge... insofern ja, wenn es klingt wie ein Saitenspiel, dann ist es ein Saitenspiel.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded man said:


> Im Falle, dass eine Geige gezupft würde (_pizzicato_), könnte man auch von ''Saitenspiel'' sprechen?


Ich denke, ja. Die Definition ist nicht sehr streng.
Man kann es ja dann kaum unterscheiden.


Wieweit Saitenspiel formal verwendet wird, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe meinen Text noch angepasst und etwas vager gestaltet.

Es ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich, dass sonst "Klaviermusik" oder "Streichmusik" oder (in anderer Einordnung) "Kammermusik" verwendet worden wäre. Oder "Eine Violine klang leise".
Bei konkreten Klängen wird meist nicht die Oberklassifizierung genommen.


----------



## Löwenfrau

I see. The trouble is that I can't say that in Portuguese - I mean, not in a literary text - unless I chose a specific instrument, like a "zaither".


----------



## Demiurg

Hier ist eine Übersetzung ins Englische:


> And as they passed by a palace, they heard string playing and laughter and the noise of a great revelry.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Demiurg said:


> Hier ist eine Übersetzung ins Englische:



Ja, auf English klingt das gut! In Portugiesich aber kann ich nicht so sagen: "tocando cordas"... Niemand sagt das.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Saitenspiel klingt für mich nach Laute, Gitarre, Mandoline und dergleichen.


Or harp or lyre. In a poetic context like the given one, harp or lyre would be first instrument I would think of.


----------



## Hutschi

I'd propose the same, as Bernd.
Use the most typical instrument for this kind of sound.


----------



## Löwenfrau

berndf said:


> Or harp or lyre. In a poetic context like the given one, harp or lyre would be first instrument I would think of.





Hutschi said:


> I'd propose the same, as Bernd.
> Use the most typical instrument for this kind of sound.



I think I must take another thing into account: the time of the events, which is Christ's time. Wasn't a zaither more common at that time?


----------



## berndf

Löwenfrau said:


> Wasn't a zaither more common at that time?


What is that?


----------



## Hutschi

Zither was rather common, but I think, regionally. My Grandpa played it, also in Christmas time, I asked my mother.

This was the time about 25 years later, maybe.

My Grandpa played Zither and (Hand-)Harmonika. (Not at the same moment, of course.)


----------



## Frieder

Löwenfrau said:


> the time of the events, which is Christ's time.


Lyra, kithara and psalterium were the musical instruments of that time.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Zither was rather common, but I think, regionally. My Grandpa played it, also in Christmas time, I asked my mother.


I asked what a _zaither _was, not a _zither_. Should that be meant: This instrument is about 400 years old.


----------



## Löwenfrau

berndf said:


> I asked what a _zaither _was, not a _zither_. Should that be meant: This instrument is about 400 years old.



Aren't the same instrument? http://www.linguee.com.br/portugues-ingles/traducao/cítara.html


----------



## Hutschi

Zither https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zither 
I do not know Zaither.


----------



## berndf

Löwenfrau said:


> Aren't the same instrument? http://www.linguee.com.br/portugues-ingles/traducao/cítara.html


I still can't see _zaiter_ there, only _zither_.


----------



## Löwenfrau

berndf said:


> I still can't see _zaiter_ there, only _zither_.



It's probably a mistake - I whether read it somewhere, or made the confusion myself.


----------



## Löwenfrau

I might have found a solution, since I've found this in the same text:

"Dir zu Füßen soll ein Mädchen auf der Laute seine süßesten Weisen spielen"


----------



## Hutschi

So you can use a word like "Lautenklänge". (With the according word in your language.)

And it is compatible with "Saitenspiel" in the given context.

PS:
Context is Trakl - Gedichte: Aus goldenem Kelch. Barrabas crucification, not Christmas, it plays ca. 2000 years ago, I confused this when speaking about my grandpa.


----------

